# First Majestic Silver Corp.(TSE:FR)



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2013)

just found out of about this mining company , what I like about then is their cost to mine silver is under $10 a once and they have a online webstore , where you can purchase silver directly from them. 




has anyone else ever heard of them ?


----------



## Hobotrader (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes, great company. I didn't own it but there were times I wish I had (2010-2011 on Ag's run). One of the better silver plays. Their performance will be tied to the performance of the metal which has been **** since Sep 2011...If silver gets back into a bull channel then I'll consider holding this again.


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

I follow precious metals a lot, but not as much the mining side of it. What I don't understand is why silver is so cheap to mine compared to gold, costing $10/oz when gold costs hundreds. More or less the same process but different element, right? I realize silver is often a by-product in other mining activity but that can't explain all of it, especially when there are specific silver mining companies. Mayhaps its a case of the cost rising to fit the price. Google brings me no help, just leading to silver bugs whom are at least 10x crazier than gold bugs. I'm a little bit of both.

On First Majestic, it's alright but I'd rather be in Silver Wheaton, especially if the latter drops below $30.


----------



## Hobotrader (Feb 10, 2013)

I agree, SLW doesn't have mining operation costs or mining risk. Silver costs less probably just due to sheer quantity / ore yield. You might find 1-3 g of gold per ton of rock whereas you can get 80-100 g per ton.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2013)

The stock has taken a hit since I bought some , I plan on holding this one for a while. I wonder If they'll announce a dividend.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2013)

hopefully its only up from here 

http://www.marketwire.com/press-rel...s-share-repurchase-program-tsx-fr-1766307.htm

VANCOUVER, BRITISH COLUMBIA--(Marketwire - March 11, 2013) - THIS RELEASE IS NOT FOR DISTRIBUTION TO U.S. NEWSWIRE SERVICES OR FOR DISSEMINATION IN THE UNITED STATES.
First Majestic Silver Corp. ("First Majestic" or the "Company") (TSX:FR)(NYSE:AG)(FRANKFURT:FMV) announced today that its board of directors has approved a share repurchase program (the "Share Repurchase") pursuant to a normal course issuer bid in the open market through the facilities of the Toronto Stock Exchange ("TSX") or alternative Canadian market places over the next 12 months. Pursuant to the Share Repurchase, the Company proposes to repurchase up to 5,848,847 common shares of the Company which is the maximum number of shares permitted to be purchased under the TSX rules and represents 5% of the 116,976,940 issued and outstanding shares of the Company as of March 1, 2013.


----------

